# How a rookie makes a flywheel



## 13AL (Apr 2, 2008)

I came up with this idea because I don't have a mill...yet! I actually chose the engine to build after I designed the flywheels (engine not done yet). The basic demensions are .495 thick, 2.325 dia. 0.20 rim, and a 0.725 hub, the spokes are 0.150. I started with a puck and removed all but 0.075 which leaves the rim and hub as one piece.





I then used the three jaw chuck to mark where the spokes will go and the drilled and taped on a drill press.









The spokes are turned from 12-32 brass screws and a little thread lock is used.





Then the left-over 0.075 is removed from the back and a little detail added to the hub, done! and wow do they spin true! I am sure using pressed in spokes would work just as well.





13AL


----------



## mklotz (Apr 2, 2008)

Nicely done! Ingenuity triumphs over absence of tool.

Another very similar approach is to check your local scrapyard for larger diameter steel pipe cutoffs. Thick-walled aluminum irrigation pipe works well too. Turn up a hub and use your technique for inserting spokes.


----------



## Kactiguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, I like the way those turned out. Great job.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 2, 2008)

Now thats what I am talking about!  :bow:

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 2, 2008)

Great job there Al.

Now everyone can make stylish flywheels.

John


----------



## rake60 (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful!

That is making what you want with what you've got.
Thanks for sharing the idea!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Apr 2, 2008)

Way to go 13AL!! Very close to the way I made the 10 spoke flywheel for my Elbow engine. The other trick is to machine a press fit rim to slip over the outer ring, hiding the ends of the spokes. You'd have everyone guessing just how did you got those spokes in there..LOL Next time I'll have to try it your way for keeping things centered.

Steve


----------



## chiliviking (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats a great stroke of genius to leave the center section in until the spokes are assembled! Looks darn nice too. You guys are an inspiration!


----------



## cfellows (Apr 2, 2008)

That's a great way to make a flywheel. I did it that way once about 20 years ago and forgot about that. 

Another thing you can do, is follow your process, but instead of threaded spokes, use plain steel rod, maybe .001 too long, and press a snug fitting steel ring, that's a little wider than the flywheel rim, over the outside to hold the spokes in place and add weight to the perimeter of the flywheel.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 2, 2008)

I have heard it said the the newbie often comes up with some of the most creative ideas. Nice work. I like the contrast between the brass and aluminum . Thanks for sharing.
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice approach. Thanks for the photos and details.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bob ward (Apr 2, 2008)

Very clever way of keeping everything aligned


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice looking flywheels you've made there) Thanks for sharing. I'll have to try that someday)

Wes


----------



## raym 11 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be damned! Really slick.

The closest I've seen to that was when a guy made carriage wheels for a french cannon. They were about 6" in diameter. Taper pins were fitted for spokes and a steel rim shrunk on (tire) .
Ray


----------



## wareagle (Apr 2, 2008)

This goes to show that sometimes the most complex problem has the simplest answer!

Very ingenious solution. And there is another lesson here as has been stated by the others; never discount one's idea based on the level of experience they have, often they aren't blinded by the problem!


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 2, 2008)

> And there is another lesson here as has been stated by the others; never discount one's idea based on the level of experience they have, often they aren't blinded by the problem!



Truer words have never been spoken.

People with a lot of experience always seem to go down the most difficult route, and could kick themselves for doing it.

John


----------



## Paolo (Apr 3, 2008)

Really nice and simple solution... :bow:
Paolo


----------



## 13AL (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the great comments!
I do agree that a "tire" would finish these nicely, a band of brass would really look hot and also add some mass, the flywheels weigh 1.5oz or 43g each, I just weighed them as I am typing, they are light, I will see how the engine runs before modifying them.
The next flywheel I build like this I will try a little taper to the spokes.
Every once in a while a rookie gets lucky  

Kurt


----------



## AlexHasker (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone know why the pics aren't showing up on my Safari browser or the App on this post?


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## wheeltapper (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm using Windows and Opera and I can't see them either

Roy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 9, 2014)

Well guys what can I say. I looked into this. 
Her are my observations.
1) Old thread from 2008. No crime but is what it is. 
2) Original Author  no longer active last activity Oct 2012.
3) Photo linked to a web site that once was hobby related . The domain changed hands and is now a  pretty much a adverting useless portal

So in the future  please either attach photos to your threads or post photos in the photo gallery here, and link to them. 

This is a classic case of broken link. And no longer active member.If someone saved these pics please post them or contact us.

Tin .


----------



## wheeltapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh Dear, what a twit:wall::wall:
If I had half a brain I would have looked at the date of the OP.

I'll go away now.:hDe::hDe:

Roy.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 9, 2014)

Roy : No harm done. But this does point out the need  to take into consideration the age of the post and the activity or lack thereof of the author  .
This was a really cool thread and the pictures added a lot .

Like I have said before use some judgement when bumping an old thread. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 9, 2014)

Alex : advance and be recognized citizen . Please post an introduction in the welcome sub fora.

tin


----------



## AlexHasker (Feb 11, 2014)

Found this pic on another site referring to this article
It certainly helps explain the concept


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------

